# Site General > General Herp >  !DUW!~Repticon Tampa Reptile Expo 6-27-09~!DUW!

## Hock3ymonk3y

Pictures I took at the expo today...
No pictures have been edited
Here it goes...
Albino Ball Python

Super Tiny Albino Hognose

Pied

Red eyed Crocodile Skinks (TOTALLY awesome!)








Veitnamesse (sp?) Centipede

Pastel Ball Pythons


Super Cinnamon Ball Python

Blue Eyed Leucy (Mojavex Mojave)

Super Pastel Ball Python

TSK axanthic Ball Python

Super Pastel Axanthic Ball Python

Killerbee Ball python

Chameleons

Translucent Veiled Chameleon


Panther Chameleons


Poison Dart Frogs




Albino Boas



Albino Blood Python

Green Tree Monitors


Albino Blood Python

Pastel Lesser

High Contrast w/ Repgular Albino Ball Pythons

Butter Spider Ball Python

Bearded Dragons Playing Checkers

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

Tangerine Enigma Leopard Gecko

Caimen

Tarantula

Albino Retic

Green Tree Python

Mata Mata

Rhino Rat snake

Uromastyx

Day Gecko

Amazon Tree Boas

I dont think the label is right on this one....

Green Tree Pythons

Massive Albino Burmeese

Corn Snakess Hatching


Blue Day Gecko

Me holding the rhino rat snake you saw earlier

My friend holding a het albino ball python


Thanks for looking,

----------

dr del (06-27-2009)

----------


## dr del

Great pics,  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for sharing them. :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## Qetu

wow! im so jelous! amazing pics! i bet you had fun lol

----------


## llovelace

Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> wow! im so jelous! amazing pics! i bet you had fun lol


dang rite  :Smile:  u should come tomorrow, if you live in tampa that is

----------


## Lucas339

i was there too.  i thought i was a good show.  great pics

----------


## jkobylka

thanks for sharing.  :Smile: 

Justin

----------


## rodentslayer

Great pics!  I was there earlier today.  Good show and man those guys were sweatin the 08 bloods.  Heavy duty leather glove all the way to the elbow for a baby blood.  And the potential buyers were handling them bare handed.  One woman even let one crawl over her face.  
There was also some nice HOTS there.  The Rhino viper was almost fake looking and the guy said, "Trust me, its real!"....I'll take your word for it.

later
Jordan

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> Great pics!  I was there earlier today.  Good show and man those guys were sweatin the 08 bloods.  Heavy duty leather glove all the way to the elbow for a baby blood.  And the potential buyers were handling them bare handed.  One woman even let one crawl over her face.  
> There was also some nice HOTS there.  The Rhino viper was almost fake looking and the guy said, "Trust me, its real!"....I'll take your word for it.
> 
> later
> Jordan


I saw that rhino, i think it was either dead or fake because I went to the hot area in the beginning and about 4 hours later I went bace and the rhino still hadnt moved. Actually, none of the hots in that specifit case moved at all when i was looking at them...strange  :Wink:  Are you sure he didnt say "Truse me, it's real fake?" or real dead? lol

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Wow beautiful reptiles! God I wish I was there. Well, I'll be at the one in Arizona coming up in November! I bet you had loads of fun at that expo, it looks brilliant with beautiful reptiles.

----------


## Hulihzack

Thanks for sharing!  Too bad I have to wait till November for the one in Phoenix too, can't wait

----------


## hud556

great pics!

----------

